# Modifier UA or UB for California



## dvoegele

Anyone know the rules on these ... I need to choose one or the other but the description for both are the same and I am unable to find the Rule as it pertains to california


----------



## Kelli Brower

*Medi-Cal UA and UB modifiers*

The difference is based on the type of anesthesia used.  There are rules under the "Supplies and Drugs" section.
If you have access to the Medi-Cal website you can find this information under "Approved Modifiers":
UA:  Used for surgical or non-general anesthesia related supplies and drugs, including surgical trays and plaster casting supplies, provided in conjunction with a surgical procedure code.
UB:  Used for surgical or general anesthesia related supplies and drugs, including surgical trays and plaster casting supplies, provided in conjunction with a surgical procedure code.


----------

